# How to get Motivated...



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2008)

Ive decided next year on my summer off I will take my PT qualification!
But a lot of you have been asking how to get motivated. One of the best ways to get motivated I found is to just go to the gym and sit in the sauna/steam room once a day.

It sounds so dumb, but psychologically its kicking the "I have to go to gym" routine in to you. And then after about 2 weeks, you will feel that you have to go and start to get a little motivated.

At that stage start to write out by hand, a meal plan, and a fitness regime. I use Spark People.

Another way to get motivated after getting the kick to go, is to sign up to some classes, such as Spin, or Yoga.

Always always start of light and easy. And I bet after you have done all of this, motivation will kick in.

At this point what I did was write in BIG letters, "I will tone up and loose weight" on 6 pieces of paper. One is on my fridge, Bathroom door, bedroom door, by my PC, by my TV, and on my washing machine. 

Then I cut out pictures of things that inspire me, so for example....Kelly Holmes body, and stuck them round in places where the letters were not.
So in my wallet, in my gym bag, and yes girls....By my MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Teaming up is also a great idea, find someone to work out with and plan to beat them! Its really good to have company when your working out, and it will motivate you even more. Try to find someone of similar weight or of a similar end goal, otherwise sometimes it can do the opposite.

Once you have started to work out weekly, and your now in a routine, change the letters to "My goal is to... I can achieve this". Also I love "Ticker factory" and when i post on other forums (Sorry specktra) I used to use this when re reading topics, and it also helped motivate me.

Get support! Speak to your best friend, husband, kids. And tell them what your doing and what you are going to achieve. Don't let anyone get you down, I have a set of "Motivational hypnotherapy" Cd's that I listen to every night. 

This ones a weird one. I have photos of my Ex bf's in a photo album, I look at that and think "I am going to be better than you!" and it really helps! You go to beat them!

Build on your success, give yourself a treat for every 2lbs you loose, or every extra 1/2 mile you can run. Make sure to make a list of treats you can have when you achieve something, and make sure your support buddy checks that you can have them, and you don't award them when you want to. 

Join online forums! I hope posting on here gives you girls some motivation, it gave me a tonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a final note,
Think about what you can achieve, and don't let negative thoughts get you down. And when they do arise, post them on here and we will get you some positive vibes!


----------



## ohmissdee (Oct 10, 2013)

That's some great advice! I joined an online community and the weightloss/get healthy community is so nice and are so encouraging to new comers.


----------

